# Track id needed



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

mt lion scats round at the ends and has segments. wild canines dont usually. however old hanks alpo turds will look similar to a mt lions.


----------



## Jay Anglin (Nov 16, 2009)

ryan-b said:


> im going to say bear. the track also looks like it has been dicked with by someones fingers. i have cut alot of mt lions tracks and one thing i know is how well they distribute weight on snow that you would sink in it looks like they walk right on top of it. and then on sand they bearly leave a mark. those tracks in my opinion are sunk into the wet sand way to deep for a mountain lion.


I agree on the bear...seems very bear to me. Incidentally, for the record I have a bio degree from NMU and tracked wolves around the UP and in N. Wisconsin. I have a lot of experience with tracks. I guide now but mostly I just track *******s that trespass on my ground so I can see where they park :rant:


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Here are a few websites that explain the differences between Canine and Feline tracks. 
http://www.cougarsanctuary.org/tracks.html
http://www.bear-tracker.com/caninevsfeline.html

Also dogs do not always leave clear claw marks.. This photo is a *dog* track, i took the photo myself: That is a 223 round next to it.









<>

Here is a Bear track first then a Cougar Track.


















Throw melting snow into the mix and it could be tough to tell the dog and cat tracks apart aparently.


----------



## overworked (Jun 20, 2009)

The tracks in my photos were not melted out. It was cold that day when I got there at 8am. I was there the night before at 630pm. when I found the tracks they were fresh but by the time I made my rounds and went back home it had started snowing hard. That dulled my pics but I seen them and I know a dog track. I spend 300 days afield and have never ran crossed tracks like these. They may be dog tracks but if they were, It was one big mutt with no claws.


----------

